

MongoPress - The High-Performance, Object Based NoSQL, OpenSource CMS - laulima
http://www.mongopress.org
MongoPress is an instantly scalable, incredibly flexible content management system that uses MongoDB, PHP and jQuery to deliver a powerful object-orientated environment which is both flexible and free. It is the only GPLv3 open-sourced CMS running in a NoSQL environment that we know about and includes a multitude of features that simply work, right out of the box - this includes intelligent perma-trails, framework themes and full customisation, working plugin functionality, sophisticated media storage and serving through GridFS support and much, much more.&#60;p&#62;MongoPress aims to be as light as a feather when it comes to resources, as fast as lightning when it queries and as tight as a crab's bottom when concerning security.
======
m_smalley
We’ve certainly got a lot left to do / start, but feel that this is a very
solid 0.1 beta release, which really helps to highlight the benefits of using
a NoSQL back-end such as MongoDB to best serve the new ways in which we engage
with media on the web...

